# Is anyone using a Fisher Speed-Caster 525 or 900?



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Wondering how these prove out. I'm looking into something small for driveways and don't see much info, seems like a relatively new product. Thanks


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

midnight pumpkin said:


> Wondering how these prove out. I'm looking into something small for driveways and don't see much info, seems like a relatively new product. Thanks


Yes, I have the 900, no issues, has a vibrator and great controls !


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks think I'll order a 525.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

512high said:


> Yes, I have the 900, no issues, has a vibrator and great controls !


I bought a 525, how do you keep material from flowing right out of this thing as you drive down the road? I filled the thing with bagged rock salt(halite) and it flows right through it.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

I use rock salt, some stays on the spinner, etc. i think they make a "tube" to stop that, contact your fisher dealer


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

I use rock salt, some stays on the spinner, etc. i think they make a "tube" /stop chute to stop that, contact your fisher dealer, fyi i fill with a min. of 5 bags, etc.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

i saw the tube thing you are referring to. I think it's absolutely ludicrous that I'd have to buy an add on to keep salt and/or sand from falling through the thing. I'm very disappointed with it.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm so disappointed with this piece of ****. So a month ago i get a call to sand, yay i get to recuperate some of my investment! NOT! ****ing thing is blowing fuses every 10 seconds, i look like a ****ing moron at a work site trying to figure out what's wrong with this piece of ****. I run down to NAPA and buy as many 25 amp fuses as i can get my hands on. The saltsand i was using was very fine and dry definitely no clumps. So when i get home after the major fail i look up the installation instructions and it says that the fuse should be a 50 amp fuse. Well why the f*** did it come with a 25 amp? Also in all my years in the automotive industry I've never seen a 50 amp fuse in the regular ATC fuse size, they step up to a Maxi at that point so the wiring isn't even big enough. So i call Fisher and long story short 3 weeks later I'm still waiting for parts, meanwhile the Winter is passing me by and i have an expensive piece of **** that i can't do anything with. oh and that's not all. i bought a LED light to mount to the thing, when i went to wire it i open up the side panel for the electronics portion, 1 nut for the power wire at the module is totally missing and every other nut for the wiring was super loose. Awesome!


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

midnight pumpkin said:


> I'm so disappointed with this piece of ****. So a month ago i get a call to sand, yay i get to recuperate some of my investment! NOT! ******* thing is blowing fuses every 10 seconds, i look like a ******* moron at a work site trying to figure out what's wrong with this piece of ****. I run down to NAPA and buy as many 25 amp fuses as i can get my hands on. The saltsand i was using was very fine and dry definitely no clumps. So when i get home after the major fail i look up the installation instructions and it says that the fuse should be a 50 amp fuse. Well why the f*** did it come with a 25 amp? Also in all my years in the automotive industry I've never seen a 50 amp fuse in the regular ATC fuse size, they step up to a Maxi at that point so the wiring isn't even big enough. So i call Fisher and long story short 3 weeks later I'm still waiting for parts, meanwhile the Winter is passing me by and i have an expensive piece of **** that i can't do anything with. oh and that's not all. i bought a LED light to mount to the thing, when i went to wire it i open up the side panel for the electronics portion, 1 nut for the power wire at the module is totally missing and every other nut for the wiring was super loose. Awesome!


*****CONTACT YOUR FISHER DEALER!! THERE IS A RECALL ON THE HARNESS, IF NO LUCK CALL FISHER DIRECT!!


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

512high said:


> *****CONTACT YOUR FISHER DEALER!! THERE IS A RECALL ON THE HARNESS, IF NO LUCK CALL FISHER DIRECT!!


Thanks for your help


----------



## hazardous hicks (Jan 4, 2013)

midnight pumpkin said:


> Thanks for your help


Keep your stuff.on the up and up


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

hazardous hicks said:


> Keep your stuff.on the up and up


Yes sir


----------

